# new in Abu Dhabi



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi all, I've only just arrived in Abu Dhabi on the 30th March. I'm looking to go to some clubs for expats to get out and meet some people. Preferably a UK expats or Scots expat club. Also does anyone know if there is an Abu Dhabi Rangers supports club out here too. If anyone could help or give me some contact details it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LaurieM (May 5, 2013)

Not sure about Rangers clubs but the British Club is in the city, we (husband and I) personally don't have memberships but I know a few Scots out here who go there. If you have a membership the food/drinks are very reasonable and they have really nice gym, beach, pool facilities. Might be a shout if you are trying to meet people.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Find your people - Meetup

That is the place to go to.


----------

